# Weekend rides



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saturday we went to El Mapa a 10 km ride Its just a very heavy climb on a fireroad (similar to La Joya, on Sn. Miguel) and a pretty fast downihill on singletrack, lots of roots and very slipery. It's a good thing to know that there has been a cleanning campaign on that valley. It's a beautifull place completly litered by the processions going to la villa and to chalma. The bad thing is that there has been a lot of loging activity on one of the top valleys...
Sunday went to Sn. Miguel I tried to do the climb as Mada suggested, started from... the quecas near the highway, from there to El pantano, where there is fence and a banner "No bikes allowed" or something like that. Talked with the guy at the guard house and he told me that bikes were not allowed because of the trucks ussing the road up, -you can pass just be carefull. It was a nice climb, heavy but a lot more doable that from the other side. It only has 3 very difficult spots. I only reached to the same spot as last time (near the tower) there was a lot of fog wich worsened a lot, so I decided to call it a day and go back, the going down was a blast, although I didn't keep speed for a lot of time, as there were a lot of people going up.
This time I lucked with the pesero as it didn't made the going home an interesting downhill affaire. 

El Rivas
ps. didn't teke too many pictures, maybe next time!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I really really like the look of your flux. Looks like it has a lot of standover height


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Turner is for pu$$ies.... you better get a MKIII doooode

Nah, its a joke. But not really.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Turner is for pu$$ies.... you better get a MKIII doooode
> 
> Nah, its a joke. But not really.


Ironhorse is for pu$$ies :yesnod:

oh, wait..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Ironhorse is for pu$$ies :yesnod:
> 
> oh, wait..


:madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rivas!! Cool rides!!

Thanks for sharing... Yeah, Deiserto is foggy in this season. Looks amazing in the lower parts but should be kind frightening up there.

Even Chiluca was a bit foggy at some parts on the forest. But I think it was just mist. From the top of the Eses, you could see below some parts of the forest covered by mist... it looked pretty cool and unusual for that area.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, really cool ride. It is a great seasson to ride, except if you got to be out there when it´s raining. Other than than, the grass is green (like paradise city) and the ground is tacky.

About the fog, sometimes the higher you go the less fog you´ll find. I been riding in places where in the lower land is foggy or even rainy, but once you get to higher ground is like a whole completely world with sunshine and nice weather. really cool.

Anyways, thanks for sharing Arivas



Warp said:


> Rivas!! Cool rides!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing... Yeah, Deiserto is foggy in this season. Looks amazing in the lower parts but should be kind frightening up there.
> 
> Even Chiluca was a bit foggy at some parts on the forest. But I think it was just mist. From the top of the Eses, you could see below some parts of the forest covered by mist... it looked pretty cool and unusual for that area.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Cool rides Rivas, I finally got a well deserved ride on sunday too. I went to el Desierto and did the usual loop with a few variations, its really good to get back on the bike.

*Warp:* I used a little more pressure on the NN (30 front, 35 rear) and they behaved really well, I think I was a little tough on them on my first review, they hook up very decent. My only gripe right now is that they tend to hold a lot of mud when compared to a Nevegal another friend was riding. They roll really well and were more grippy this time around (I think I had too little pressure on them, imagine that!)

Anyway, its too bad I inflated them to 70 psi to see if this would increase traction and they just blew up the sidewalls on the firs bunnyhop!!! What a POS. Let me know when you want them back!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Cool rides Rivas, I finally got a well deserved ride on sunday too. I went to el Desierto and did the usual loop with a few variations, its really good to get back on the bike.
> 
> *Warp:* I used a little more pressure on the NN (30 front, 35 rear) and they behaved really well, I think I was a little tough on them on my first review, they hook up very decent. My only gripe right now is that they tend to hold a lot of mud when compared to a Nevegal another friend was riding. They roll really well and were more grippy this time around (I think I had too little pressure on them, imagine that!)
> 
> Anyway, its too bad I inflated them to 70 psi to see if this would increase traction and they just blew up the sidewalls on the firs bunnyhop!!! What a POS. Let me know when you want them back!


stop the tire talk!
oh well Ill join in. Yesterday, I increased the pressure on my highroller by 1 to 1.618 in proportion of my rear tire pressure. I instantly felt a GREAT difference. I felt that the side lugs gripped the roots better, although the grip failed in certain rocks, particularly those that had a volume greater than 45cm cubed. Straight line control increased in gravel, although I did notice that more gravel was thrown at the downtube than before. Mid ride, I decided to let 1PSI of air from the Highroller. OMGZORZ!!!111!!!one I think I found the sweet spot. It excels in everything except dust over mid density hardpack with 15% humidity. :crazy: :crazy: :ihih: :ciappa:  I think I will have to buy another tire when I ride this specific terrain.

Actually, I did tear a side lug from my highroller on sunday..


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> stop the tire talk!
> oh well Ill join in. Yesterday, I increased the pressure on my highroller by 1 to 1.618 in proportion of my rear tire pressure. I instantly felt a GREAT difference. I felt that the side lugs gripped the roots better, although the grip failed in certain rocks, particularly those that had a volume greater than 45cm cubed. Straight line control increased in gravel, although I did notice that more gravel was thrown at the downtube than before. Mid ride, I decided to let 1PSI of air from the Highroller. OMGZORZ!!!111!!!one I think I found the sweet spot. It excels in everything except dust over mid density hardpack with 15% humidity. :crazy: :crazy: :ihih: :ciappa:  I think I will have to buy another tire when I ride this specific terrain.QUOTE]
> 
> Dude: check your math, you have it all wrong


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> *Warp:* I used a little more pressure on the NN (30 front, 35 rear) and they behaved really well, I think I was a little tough on them on my first review, they hook up very decent. My only gripe right now is that they tend to hold a lot of mud when compared to a Nevegal another friend was riding. They roll really well and were more grippy this time around (I think I had too little pressure on them, imagine that!)
> 
> Anyway, its too bad I inflated them to 70 psi to see if this would increase traction and they just blew up the sidewalls on the firs bunnyhop!!! What a POS. Let me know when you want them back!


Hey, glad you liked them!!!

I was a bit tough on the Rampage too... it felt much better yesterday. No changes, just the dirt was looser. I guess the trail conditions are changing and we got "tender sticky mud" on the first rides. Now the dirt (mud) is looser, tyres have something to bite into.

545... You're just lealous, punk. 

Actually, I read a review on some Bontrager tyre on Descent-world.co.uk and it stated (joking) how nowadays you have to know something on meteorology, geology, physics, and engineering to choose the right tyre.

Unfortunately, it holds some water...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just have a Minion with air inside.... good tire... and a Motoraptor with more air inside... crappy tire...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks! Yes there is a lot of clearance in that frame, I already had one of those "interesting" dismountings on the merida and, well, it was somewhat painfull....!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes I know off the Pus.siness in the Turners, can help it! I Promess whenever I grow up I'll ride an intense 6.6 or an Mk.III... Really like those bikes, unfortunately I can't fit one more bike in either house, nor would the budget allow it... 
There is a guy here riding the intense and although it is hard for him on the climbs on the downhill part it looks as if he was going on paved surface!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for looking! The fog was indeed scary at that height there was a point where I could barely see infront of my tyre, so riding alone on those conditions didn't seemed wise... whe I began the climb the top was perfectly clear, in fact the lower parts of desierto were humid but clear, so I figured i was hitting the front of some storm, anyway it was a nice ride, even with some jerk roadies I found on the road part... Such beautiful bikes, and so little consideration for the peolpe that share that road. Fortunately had a bit more legs, left them and smelled again the woods and not some hugobossckwhatever cocktail.

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad you are back in the saddle, I think we are doing Nevado from parque de los venados this saturday (with the guys from the work) and really hope I can make it to Axosco on Sunday, are you comming? It's really a nice place to ride!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm also one of those not gifted to feel the subtleties of wheels, I only know that maxis larsens skid more than dtc navegal, minions erode quiquer than said dtc's and that big apples cushion a lot more than any of the previous... 
I even thought fat was 2.1 and skinny 1.95...! Maybe on next life I'll try to learn something on that topic...

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I have that same tyre! I know that it slips less than the larsens as when slipping backwards you can break with it!

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

STOP spamming arivas, you have like 5 consecutive posts!!!!!!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Why should I stop! Spamming is a good activity while waitting for results, which may take up to 8hrs. sooo, relax and enjoy...!

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

But spamming seems retarded.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont you think so Arivas?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its like very annoying even uf you have to wait 8 hours....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And looks very desesperate and noob IMHO.... you can join in in 1 post...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

But whatever, you should really change it for a MKIII


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't care howe it looks, sorry to annoy you!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> sooo, relax and enjoy...!
> 
> El Rivas


Last time I heard that phrase I ended up.... uh... nevermind...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Just kidding Arivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

No worries Tacu, Ill try to condense on one message, its good when someone points out somethin usefull. Mybe I'll not MKIII but maybe something on the RFX line, whatever, we'll see.
Warp: as long as it was good to you... 

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Warp: as long as it was good to you...
> 
> El Rivas


...can't remember....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turner Flux*



arivas said:


> Thanks! Yes there is a lot of clearance in that frame, I already had one of those "interesting" dismountings on the merida and, well, it was somewhat painfull....!
> 
> El Rivas


****************************************************************************************************
Nice bike , in the first year of Flux production , Turner factory makes the Flux small size in two versions , with differents seat tube lengths , 13 or 15 inches but the same toptube length, your bike is 13 with a great clearance .

the last biker


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I was going to say something...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

oh yeah I was going to say.... oh no that wasnt it


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

hmmmm....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

yeahh I finally remembered what I was going to say!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

*emowarp*

warp is emo










edit: wow... major thread derrailment haha


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> warp is emo
> 
> edit: wow... major thread derrailment haha


Correct me if I'm wrong.... but doesn't that guy look like Tacubaya?? :lol: :lol:

545... You're ventilating Tacu's intimacies...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.... but doesn't that guy look like Tacubaya?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> 545... You're ventilating Tacu's intimacies...


HELL NO!

FVCK YOU WARP =P


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> warp is emo
> 
> edit: wow... major thread derrailment haha


And no... I'm not Emo... I'm goth... I'm so goth, I shiat bats...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Heres my latest dose of Pimpkuza, requested by Warp!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> And no... I'm not Emo... I'm goth... I'm so goth, I shiat bats...


dont try to hide it warp. Come out of the emo-closet. Heres a proof that

WARP IS emo :rockon: and a bit ghey


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

oh and Tacubaya isnt emo, he indeed is goth (or something like it )
here he is:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am...............





SHUT THE FVCK UP DOUCHEBAG :madman: :madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Heres my latest dose of Pimpkuza, requested by Warp!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

This is what is all about... Who cares if I'm emo, or goth or whatever... well, maybe my wife.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The old times....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

post my semi ghetto yakuza :thumbsup: :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The old times....


You just need a front tyre bigger than your rear...   

(Just pulling your chain, but that MR looks bigger than the Minion)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah Minion is wider but the Motoraptor is taller... big volume on the back saves my ass when I ride like a pig or land jumps barhumpus-style!

Lemme see if I find 545 crapkuza


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Crapkuza before hones...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damnnnnn if you examine my 66 SL you can see only 150mm of stanchion are showing... I just saw that...

I released some air from the Negative side and it came to 170mm again but a BUNCH of black doppio oil came off too so I guess its time for some Marzocchi mantainance


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Damnnnnn if you examine my 66 SL you can see only 150mm of stanchion are showing... I just saw that...
> 
> I released some air from the Negative side and it came to 170mm again but a BUNCH of black doppio oil came off too so I guess its time for some Marzocchi mantainance


Check the suspension board first...

Negative pressure "eating" positive travel is normal. You just set your fork too high on negative pressure. In that way you can reduce your fork's travel by 20mm. So 150mm is the max you can go down.

I don't know what your settings were before that, but I would be afraid of both chambers coming to equal pressures (in this case, travel would be 170mm, though). That means a seal failure.

Also, a bit of oil coming off the air valves is normal. It works like a rattle can. Air pushing oil out.

My first thought would be to pull off the valve cores and put in some oil, but I'm not sure. I've never serviced a Doppio cart...

I have the info required... in italian... let me take a look at and I'll be back at you. Patience, right now I'm stuffed with work...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

People have been reporting than filling the negative chamber again with oil will increase striction and worsen everything.

My settings before that were:

Possitives: 12psi
Negative: 83psi
Par: 3psi

So it seems air has gone inside negative and reached 100psi+ in order to decrease travel...

Also the black doppio oil is Doppio lubrication but A LOT (15-22ml) came off... alarming.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> People have been reporting than filling the negative chamber again with oil will increase striction and worsen everything.
> 
> My settings before that were:
> 
> ...


I'm not following...

So now you need more than 100psi to reduce travel??
Or pressure went alone to above to what you had before and reduced travel??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Look man, I had those settings okay?

Then today I saw on the photos my 66 looked small... so I went to measure it and It was only 150mm...

I cant measure the pressures because some sick fvck stole my camelbak with my pump but when you rise Negative above 100psi the travel starts to reduce...

So I let some air out of the Negative and travel went up to 170mm as always but a BUCH of oil came out and Naz at Marzocchi told me that when the fork starts to stay down then I need to take it in for service..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Look man, I had those settings okay?
> 
> Then today I saw on the photos my 66 looked small... so I went to measure it and It was only 150mm...
> 
> ...


The fork has three air chambers... I'm just watching at the schematics now...

Positive is not connected to the other two by any means.

Negative and PAR share the same cartridge body.

Semi-bath oil can't reach the inners of the doppio cart unless a catastrophic failure happens, so it should be oil coming from inside the cartridge itself.

Only thing that can fail is the main doppio cart piston seal and you may have air going from the PAR (if any) to the negative. In that case, putting just one cc or two of Float fluid (much thicker than fork oil, I have some) could make the thing to move free.

In any case, it may be that said piston needs to be lubed and it's sticking or that you have a positive leak to atmosphere and the negative is eating travel. It needs a couple psi to alter that balance as the positive air is a larger chamber.

Get a pump, go through the set-up again and check.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm no worried that much about it... but now I have to take it to North Vancouver for service :madman:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> The fork has three air chambers... I'm just watching at the schematics now...
> 
> Positive is not connected to the other two by any means.
> 
> ...


oooooo the simplicity of coil 

sorry, had to be said..... :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> oooooo the simplicity of coil
> 
> sorry, had to be said..... :lol:


fvck you, your coil fork feels like sh1t


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah I'm no worried that much about it... but now I have to take it to North Vancouver for service :madman:


Hmmm.... check it first. If PAR or positive pressure is increasing, I'd worry.

Remove the schrader valve core in the PAR and pour in a cc or two in it and cycle the cartridge a few times.

It will not hurt it. It works just like an air shock canister. Shoot me by PM an e-mail address and I'll send you the info I got. You'll see that it makes sense what I'm talking about.

If it keeps acting up, then send it in.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Hmmm.... check it first. If PAR or positive pressure is increasing, I'd worry.
> 
> Remove the schrader valve core in the PAR and pour in a cc or two in it and cycle the cartridge a few times.
> 
> ...


I'm just reading about it and they strongly suggest not to put any oil inside the doppio as the Doppio oil is very special and any change in viscocity will decrease performance dramatically...

I just need to gather some money to take into service :madman: I'm broke right now..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm just reading about it and they strongly suggest not to put any oil inside the doppio as the Doppio oil is very special and any change in viscocity will decrease performance dramatically...


Bollox... Huge bollox...

What's so special about their seals and cartridge that Fox, Manitou and everyone else's can get away with it??

It's a dang quad seal just like the one on any Fox Float.

I may be wrong... but it wouldn't be the first time Marzocchi just don't want people going into their forks.



tacubaya said:


> I just need to gather some money to take into service :madman: I'm broke right now..


Coil is nicer... sorry, it had to be said...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Honestly I find that 545 RC2x feels like ****... but each to its own, I prefeer air but Doppio needs service every 1-1.5 years


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Honestly I find that 545 RC2x feels like ****... but each to its own, I prefeer air but Doppio needs service every 1-1.5 years


Sorry, but that's not because of the coil... Sorry, it had to be said...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

With air you feel it eats everything and its sooooooo plush and soft...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> With air you feel it eats everything and its sooooooo plush and soft...


Coil too... just just need to tune it properly... takes time, but it's rewarding.

Far more reliable too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You cant match up the progressivity of a air spring with a coil spring.. its physically impossible

Time to research on Marz Service


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

hahahaha warp is right. Its not the coil, its both the combination of our weight and my setup. Riders around 65kg say the fork is too stiff for them, we weigh more than 10kg less....
Also, my rebound is much faster. I agree, your fork eats stuff much better than mine, but its much more difficult to lift, bunnyhop etc

to each his own i guess


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You cant match up the progressivity of a air spring with a coil spring.. its physically impossible
> 
> Time to research on Marz Service


You forget you have air chambers to play with in a coil Zoke, my young Padawan...

Yeah, you'd better research on that Zoke service, because what I've read so far, doesn't looks good. You need some jaws to hold the cartridge body and the threads on it seem to be locked with some thread locker.

If we blow a seal, you're back to square one and with a busted warranty because those Zoke suckers don't sell spares for cartridge inners.

sorry.

Anyway, shoot me a pm with your e-mail address to send you the info I got.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm gonna send a email right now to Marzocchi Canada to see if they can replace my Doppio Cartridge for a ETA one...

Oh btw I *think* I'm going to Whistler in a couple of weeks... but I need to sell many stuff to save money fron the bike rent and this Doppio shiat


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> You forget you have air chambers to play with in a coil Zoke, my young Padawan...


and the compression X cartridge  
not that I will ever need it...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> But spamming seems retarded.


*Arivas:* Last time I was disrespected like that I took care of business, if you know what I mean!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Damnnnnn if you examine my 66 SL you can see only 150mm of stanchion are showing... I just saw that........


Yep... I bet you went to your patio and saw this...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nice


Actually, your bike looks nice. I hope you set your fork working back again in no time.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its working but just by precaution and as a counter measure I'm sending it for service


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Its working but just by precaution and as a counter measure I'm sending it for service


Any updates tacu??

Got around to get a pump?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm waiting for an Email from Marz Canada and confirmation from my folks


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ohhh.... coil is better.... .... sorry had to be said!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ohhh.... coil is better.... .... sorry had to be said!!


Sorry for today, man... I'm doing for real crap and I guess I'll go home as soon as we finish a meeting after lunch.

See ya tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

No worries, I didn´t even bring the fork. I was so sick yesterday I stayed at home all day long. I´ll pick up the Z1 from my folk´s in the afternoon for sure.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you guys think its worth keeping the 66 SL or changing?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Do you guys think its worth keeping the 66 SL or changing?


Service it, and keep it.

If it craps out again in an unreasonable amount of time, then dump it. But if you're happy with it, I'd say you'd try to keep it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Service periods are every 1.5 years, so I think I'll keep it...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Do you guys think its worth keeping the 66 SL or changing?


Change it for a RST Gila or something and keep the change...

I really don't think you should change it for something that happened once and will probably be fixable.

And, Rito, suspension is better, as long as it works.. 

Today was pretty exausting, had a mid year review.. yuk! Actually, I did well 

Anyone want to do a urban run this weekend?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nope, this weekend is reserved for Warp and Ritopc... the great return in Axosco!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Fix it, sell it and get a RC2x '07... with the new line coming for '08, the 07's models are dirt cheap. I was thinking on doing it myself.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nope, this weekend is reserved for Warp and Ritopc... the great return in Axosco!


Nah... you should do the run of the paseo de la Reforma and climb the unclimbables bridges in the ciclopista and freeride obstacle course around the Lago de Chapultepec...

Axosco is wimpy


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Fix it, sell it and get a RC2x '07... with the new line coming for '08, the 07's models are dirt cheap. I was thinking on doing it myself.


yeah... maybe it would be a good investment
550 on Jenson 

Oh and I dont need to steal your compression knob anymore Ritopc. You can stop being suspicious when Im near your bike :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah, I prefeer the forest, thanks anyways!

Sooooo whats up with this weekend? Whos in? I need 100% confirmations and 0 bail outs..

Yeah Rito, maybe I'll service it and sell it during Interbike period and order a 2007 BEFORE Christmas....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah 550 on jenson, add 60 bucks of shipping and 120 bucks customs... not such a good deal anymore..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nope, this weekend is reserved for Warp and Ritopc... the great return in Axosco!


I dunno if I'll be ready... I had fever last night and I resemble more of a rag than a person.

I'm feeling better today, but I'll be late to work.

I'll keep you updated, guys.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I dunno if I'll be ready... I had fever last night and I resemble more of a rag than a person.
> 
> I'm feeling better today, but I'll be late to work.
> 
> I'll keep you updated, guys.


You wimp!

j/k... it sucks not being able to ride because an accident or illness..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Seriously this forum is full of drop outs and wimps... wtf


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Seriously this forum is full of drop outs and wimps... wtf


I may be back on track for Sunday!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice.... how about you Diego?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I may be back on track for Sunday!! :thumbsup:


If you do go, could I ask you a favor? Could you please take the chifterss and give them to tacubaya?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> If you do go, could I ask you a favor? Could you please take the chifterss and give them to tacubaya?? :thumbsup:


Sure!!

I'm feeling good. Still constipated and with sore throat... Last night I had 38.5 fever and what not...

But I think I'll be back on the saddle. Please be easy on this old dog.

Oh! And I'll be using the newly rebuilt 5th Air!! I got around to rebuild the thing and I'll be using it. I'll be taking the Float in my CB just in case.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep will take it easy


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I am in for sunday too. Is 8.30 ok? where are we meeting? is it only the three of us? this is so confusing......


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, Warp you and me... maybe someone else will come (perromtb or somebody else), but we are riding Axosco right? It would be better to start at 9 or something


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I could go.... If I get a ride up there... 
Rene: aro yougoing by car? or are you suing public transport?

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I could go.... If I get a ride up there...
> Rene: aro yougoing by car? or are you suing public transport?
> 
> El Rivas


Check the other thread...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

dang, I wish i could go..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Loooser!


----------

